# How to execute OLL49/50 fast + bonus



## Diniz (Oct 9, 2011)

I timed in after effects too counting the frames.

I dont know why youtube is bugging the notes =/.


----------



## teller (Oct 9, 2011)

Perfection.


----------



## RTh (Oct 9, 2011)

Very good execution, I will change to your 49 and 50 OLL algs and moves. Really good.


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 9, 2011)

49 and 50 is really good

I think I will change to them!


----------



## CRO (Oct 9, 2011)

Good OLLs!


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 9, 2011)

awesome u-perm!


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Diniz (Oct 9, 2011)

danthecuber said:


>


 His execution is really different from mine (and harder to get used to in my opinion )


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 9, 2011)

I use the same idea for that L but y use the other way to solve the second OLL so I do F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'


----------

